# bearded dragon black neck?????



## Geckonomics (Mar 21, 2011)

hey guys I have not posted a lot about my bearded dragon because I have not had much problems and he is pretty chill. A few mins ago he spazed out like really spazed I never seen him act like that. He was jumping from side to side and trashing his tank. Then underneath his chin turned pitch black seemed like a angry display of some sort. When I looked around my spider ball python was out and I think maybe he seen the snake and freaked out. Does anyone know what this means?

Here is a pic when he was younger to show his color









He is in a 40gal breeder half cal. sand and half paper towe


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

ooo wow pretty awesome. yeh id say some kind of defensive display. i know that males display constantly if they can see another male from across the room in another vivarium. they look like they are freaking out lol. 

ive not seen the black neck though. i would imagine this is a rush of blood flow to the area which is supposed to scare off the snake, as if the beardy is venamous or something. 

im just guessing though because ive not looked it up or anything and never seen it before. 

is he acting normally now the python is away and out of sight?


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

oh and he is a gorgeous dragon and lovely looking set up


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

the black beard is a normal male beardy thing to do. most bearded dragons are terrified of snakes and totally freak out when they see one.


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

ive seen a neck go a shade of red but not black. do they do that just with snakes etc or with each other too?


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

oh god yeah if two wales get together their throats go jet black. one of my females throats turns black too when she is put with the male. i find it is only snakes that totally freaks them out, after all they come from Oz and Ozzy snakes are pretty mean  ...


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

yeh true say! 
So when i saw the throat of a male go red, that was it turning black or just turning a little? That would make sense. 
I keep my chuckwalla iguanas vivariums positioned so they cant see the snakes and they are stacked so the boys cant see each other. Though as the reptile room becomes more crowded im sure i might see them giving the snakes some displays. they certainly have given each other some amazing displays before. 

Great to know! Thank you very much cobe!


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

i made the mistake of feeding several balls on the floor infront of the beardies tank tonite. the male saw them and shot up the side of the tank in fear (im a bit blond at times "/) after moving them out the way he was fine. i love chucks they are a nice species to have in the collection. all mine were well chilled...


----------



## Geckonomics (Mar 21, 2011)

thanks guys I know they have a few display methods I got him when he past the baby hand waving stage.lol

Here is his heat source he has a uvb strip light and a 100w basking bulb 









no more black neck









lovemysnakes--thank you his set up is a little nicer but like I said this is after being trashed..hehe He has settled down now

Here was the problem(spider poss het for pied)


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

lovely spider, well defined markings. i have a soft spot for the beardies i think they are great pets...


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

*herp collections*



cobe said:


> i made the mistake of feeding several balls on the floor infront of the beardies tank tonite. the male saw them and shot up the side of the tank in fear (im a bit blond at times "/) after moving them out the way he was fine. i love chucks they are a nice species to have in the collection. all mine were well chilled...


you have had chuckwallas? my two boys are 6 months old now and captive bred. they are awesome little guys with lots of personality. 
The female is a WC and was in very poor condition when i got her. Shes looking worlds better now though and starts treatment today. 
She isnt very trusting of me which is understandable but shes getting there slowly and will take flowers from my hand now. 
she has an amazing personality and is always making me chuckle. 
They are my main focus and will always be. After them its the snakes and hopefully one day i will get a rhino iguana, space, funds and time permitting. 

i had beardies in the family home when i was really young and to be honest they dont interest me much, i see plenty of them at the zoo when i go in to do voluntary work. They are great little lizards all the same. I love their hand waving. lol. and they can become so attached to their keepers, almost like they are begging for love lol.


----------



## Geckonomics (Mar 21, 2011)

cobe--- thanks dude i just got him yesterday at a expo really happy. like you said i got him because of his solid black stripe down his back. the other had blotches and not as solid of a stripe.


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

Geckonomics said:


> cobe--- thanks dude i just got him yesterday at a expo really happy. like you said i got him because of his solid black stripe down his back. the other had blotches and not as solid of a stripe.


his colour will change as he gets older. nice looking snake  ...


----------

